# A Blue Jay & A Dragonfly



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Shot yesterday morning in my backyard using a Canon SX50 in Auto Mode and full optical/digital zoom. The Jay was on a vent on my neighbor's roof about 50 feet away. The Dragon was about 10 feet away on a Shepards Hook. Post Processing done with LR5.

dick


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice those blue jays don't stay put very long I tried to get a shot of one at my brother's house a few weeks back.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice captures Dick, Esp the BlueJay, Well done !!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

The Blue Jays have been eluding me all year. Nice catch.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great shot..


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Love them both, I've been trying to get both a blue jay and a green jay this year sigh no event shots yet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

